# Old ernamann heag camera. What model?



## vcustoms (May 27, 2012)

So I just bought this camera at an antique store. It's a ernamann heag but not sure which exact model. I think it's a VIII or VII. If anyone knows the model also does any one know the age. I guessing from doing research it's around 1904-1915.

Does anyone also know where I could buy a shutter release cable?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 28, 2012)

The VII was introduced in 1924
It does look like that model
What is the lens and shutter specs ?


----------



## vcustoms (May 29, 2012)

Better pictures. Still can't find which exact model it is. I find some that are close but the lens is different or the controls are different.


----------

